# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  PE Dead... Again?

## Bambusbar

With the latest rounds of patching I haven't been able to use PE. 

Does anyone have a remedy or something?

----------


## Kladdkakan

> With the latest rounds of patching I haven't been able to use PE. 
> 
> Does anyone have a remedy or something?




PE works fine. What unlocker are you using?

----------


## Bambusbar

I think I just had some error or another addon mess it up, working fine again.

----------

